# Sega Bringing Genesis Games to Steam



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sega Bringing Genesis Games to Steam*

*Golden Axe, Ecco the Dolphin and Comix Zone all due next month.*
By Kat Bailey, 05/21/2010










Sega's library of classic Genesis games will soon be available on another platform. The publisher announced plans to brings several of their older games to Steam. Starting next month, Steam users will be able to download Golden Axe, Ecco the Dolphin, Comix Zone and Vectorman. 

Sega also teased Gain Ground, Altered Beast, Space Harrier, Crack Down, Sonic 3D Blast and Shadow Dancer in their announcement. Assuming these games are successful, expect more games to follow suit. 

Genesis games are available on most of the major platforms in one form or another, with the most recent being Sonic's Ultimate Genesis Collection for the Xbox 360 and PS3. Several are available on the Wii's Virtual Console for $8 apiece, but the Steam versions will be priced "from $2.99." 
Look for the first batch to hit June 1.

*Source: 1up.com*


----------

